# Families Through Surrogacy Conference 2017



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

Dear All

The 4th annual Families Through Surrogacy Conference is taking place in London on 11 March 2017.

The conference offers a varied schedule aimed at those starting out on their surrogate journey. Sessions, run by leaders in their field, include: a global overview, medical aspects, embryo testing and transfers, surrogate and intended parent panels, legal issues, egg donation, impact of surrogacy on relationships, best practice and much more.

I will be speaking on legal issues for UK citizens and other nationalities. The session will cover recent developments in UK law and how this affects legal parentage for heterosexual, gay, single and couple arrangements, informed consent for donors, surrogates and the rights of the unborn child.

You can find out more here - http://www.michelmores.com/what-we-do/services/fertility-law/media/louisa-ghevaert-surrogacy-conference-2017

All the best

Louisa


----------



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

Dear All

Recent developments in fertility treatment, coupled with Brexit and wider law and policy changes will be debated at the Families Through Surrogacy Conference next month.

In the meantime, here's a link to a piece where you can read more, including some top tips for family building and surrogacy in 2017 - http://www.michelmores.com/what-we-do/services/fertility-law/media/fertility-treatment-top-tips

All the best

Louisa


----------



## michellemichelle (Nov 23, 2016)

thank you for sharing! I was doubtful whether to go there or not but eventually my husband and I decided to visit the conference and London too. there are going to be a lot of great and interesting subjects touched which is what we are looking for the most. even though we have found the clinic and have already chosen the surrogate mother (not we directly but our doctor) but I think that everyone can find something interesting in such a conference.
i am curious in what my clinic's manager will be talking about, her speech will be very informative, I am sure!!!


----------



## sameveringham (Feb 2, 2016)

For those looking to hear from surrogates, parents, children and professionals on surrogacy journeys in UK, US, Ukraine, Canada and elsewhere,  committees of UK and Irish parents are running the annual FTS conferences in a few weeks (London Sat 11 March and Dublin Sun 12 March). Full details are on the FTS website www.familiesthrusurrogacy.com. Community partners include Surrogacy UK, Donor Conception Network, GaySurrogacyUK and Intended Parents UK.


----------



## Little_blue (Mar 7, 2017)

does anything like this happen in scotland? thanks


----------

